
Ask HN: Review My Startup: Vibe, a Team Morale Meter for Slack - myndpage
Hello, I&#x27;m part of a small team in Tokyo, building HR-Tech products powered by machine learning.<p>For the past 6 months we&#x27;ve been working on a product called Vibe, which is a Morale Meter for teams using slack: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vibe.work<p>It would be great to hear your thoughts and feedback about the product.
In particular, if you manage people, do you think this could help your decision making?
======
brudgers
The landing page seems a bit long. Users probably don't care about your team.
They probably care about your pricing more. Put it at the top. Because the
call to action is whipping out a credit card. Then worry about justifying it.
Get to 'No' quick. A/B test on pricing will be easier if it's at the top.
Putting it at the top casts the light on whatever dubious business case has
been made for a free plan. Anchoring the value to zero dollars seems like
something that needs significant research to justify.

The pitch seems a bit at odds with bottom up marketing: the bulk of Slack
users probably aren't highly enthusiastic about sentiment monitoring and
analytics as a feature.

Overall, the design seems more than a bit tuned toward selling investors at
the expense of selling a useful product. Fundraising is a means to an end.

Good luck.

